# Odd eyed splashed



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

As if there were any question about whether the odd-eyed phenomenon was a sport or truly inheritable, I am still surprised to see it showing up so frequently in the last half year. These does are fully grown at six months. They are off of Moxie, a tricolor doe and Berg, the snakebait albino buck.


This girl did not want have her picture taken


Same as above


BIG big sister


All five


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and still not a one in my many litters of mice whilst you have had more than your fair share.You greedy lady :mrgreen: Beautiful as always.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn me, Sarah, it just keeps happening! :lol:

Er...thanks!

The really nice odd eyes seen to be tied in to that half mask coloration of the face. It happens with other configurations, but not as brightly. Ruby eyes is one of the more common things that occur with tricolors and splashed, for reasons that are not clear, and the odd eyes are probably related somehow to that.

I had thought at one point that odd eyes might only occur in yellow/red tricolors and splashed, and now we know that isn't the case. I am working my way through Fincham's famous text on genetics, in hopes that I can make a more educated case for the origins of tricolor and splashed mousies


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mousestress you may not remember, but I got a splashed doe from you that looks like this...I want to pair her with a black pied for black tri, but I want to research tri inheritance first. HELP?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a dream recently that I had an odd eyed bub in a litter... Maybe it'll happen! Haha doubt it


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

id love a couple of these, so quirky in a good way


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've posted a brief screed about tricolor and splashed genetics in my 'mousey ramblings' thread so I can direct folks to it or copy it out as needed. My state of knowledge is not that of a scientist immersed in academia, but one does what one can. :|


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Send it my waaaay!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

No MY way :twisted:

I want it!!! 

They are gorgeous !! :love1


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

That is the oddest thing but so cool!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful mice as always moustress  I love the first girl, she seems to have a two toned head to go with her odd coloured eyes :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

It seems like that two-tonedness is key in getting the brighter red eye.


----------

